# Still letting me have it.....



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

As I was still digging through the rubble yesterday afternoon I was yet taken further down by these (5) fine BOTL's- 
#?Rojo Camacho,#2 Sofaman,#20 Marquelcg,#1 Ctiicda,& #15 VStarVince!
These guys piled it on extra hard with all outstanding smokes. All you guys amaze me with your genorosity. You all are true BOTLs


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Finally take down the big guy


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice gang tackle!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Smacked Down!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

sweet stuff bro... u have been atleast injured a weeee bit


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn David, you really are taking a beating!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

True True...he is getting hammered pretty good!!! Nice guys!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

This is great!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't feel too complacent yet


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice great hit Guys


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Don't feel too complacent yet


No brother I am not:brick:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice,couldn't happen to a better bro!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice group hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Maaan Can I Have That Perdomo Vsg?,,,,,,,,


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

grat hit. well desevred


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

THOSE PERDOMOS are a great smoke,./


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

great hit to a great BOTL


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

BOO YAA, I truely hope that you enjoy them, i have had a great time on this site and hope to continue getting to know you


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet, sweet destruction!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I told ya, you would need the lighter and cutter! Congrats Bro! You deserve it.


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:heeheeheeeeee... kaa-boooommmmm... good job folks... mission ALMOST accomplished!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

The beating keeps coming, congrats.


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Great hit!!! What a great idea for a group hit on very deserving BOTL. I hope you enjoy those David....cause they sure look good...:dribble:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW another group bombing


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Way to go --man thats allot of smokes---wait a minute--can you hear what I hear--:huh_oh:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

WTG guys! Let us bury him under our generosity, just the way he do to us!! Reveng can be soooo sweeeet!! :biggrin:
Don't forget the man who prepared this mass destruction!! "General tobacmon"!! you've dealt with that fine paul!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

And the hits just keep on comin'! Love it!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I like watching someone else get spanked the way you are. HAHAHA


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

what is the oneoff black leather metal thingy from sofaman?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

amateurke said:


> WTG guys! Let us bury him under our generosity, just the way he do to us!! Reveng can be soooo sweeeet!! :biggrin:
> Don't forget the man who prepared this mass destruction!! "General tobacmon"!! you've dealt with that fine paul!!


I really appreciate all of the generosity all you guys have shown. I am completly floored and flattered Thank you Paul for getting this together. Pay-backs are a bitch


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well deserved hits :lol: Great job guys


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

a fine example of 'coordinated targeting'


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> I really appreciate all of the generosity all you guys have shown. I am completly floored and flattered Thank you Paul for getting this together. Pay-backs are a bitch


Hey I just asked the question the guys here swamped me--What can I say David your a well liked guy -- I sure could not have taken you on by me self--so I called on a few BOTL and they came a runnin'---:biggrin:

Wait a minute did I hear something in them there yonder hills---:huh::huh_oh::helloooo:


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

ngetal said:


> a fine example of 'coordinated targeting'


yes! it is what we in the military like to refer to as "firing for effect":brick:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice WHACK right there! :brick:

Way to go guys!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Very nice .....


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice hit therer.


----------

